# Prayers are Much needed for my family



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Good morning. I just got back from Barnes Hospital in St. Louis a couple of hours ago. They admitted my brother who has Cystic Fibrosis. He is 30 yrs old, 5 foot 11 and weighs 97 pounds. He has pneumonia in both lungs, kidneys are not producing urine, and his blood sugars were at 400 which the doc thinks he is now diabetic. His lung function is down to like 16%. He is also on 50% oxygen. He is not doing so well. I am afraid we might lose him this time. It's been 9 months since he was last admitted and should have been admitted SEVEAL months ago but he refused. I just think he is tired of being sick. I don't want to lose him, he's my baby brother, but Lord, I just wish he could breath. Just need people to pray that he will recover from the pneumonia. I know that he is going to leave us soon, but we want a little more time with him. Barnes has the best CF docs around and I have faith in them, but I'm really scared he is not going to make it through this one.

Amanda


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Tired Mom said:


> Good morning. I just got back from Barnes Hospital in St. Louis a couple of hours ago. They admitted my brother who has Cystic Fibrosis. He is 30 yrs old, 5 foot 11 and weighs 97 pounds. He has pneumonia in both lungs, kidneys are not producing urine, and his blood sugars were at 400 which the doc thinks he is now diabetic. His lung function is down to like 16%. He is also on 50% oxygen. He is not doing so well. I am afraid we might lose him this time. It's been 9 months since he was last admitted and should have been admitted SEVEAL months ago but he refused. I just think he is tired of being sick. I don't want to lose him, he's my baby brother, but Lord, I just wish he could breath. Just need people to pray that he will recover from the pneumonia. I know that he is going to leave us soon, but we want a little more time with him. Barnes has the best CF docs around and I have faith in them, but I'm really scared he is not going to make it through this one.
> 
> Amanda


Hello Tiredmom,
I'm probably a million miles away from you but I'm sending you my prayers for your brother across the seas. 
Wishing you all strength and sending you love.


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you titian!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Good morning. I just got back from Barnes Hospital in St. Louis a couple of hours ago. They admitted my brother who has Cystic Fibrosis. He is 30 yrs old, 5 foot 11 and weighs 97 pounds. He has pneumonia in both lungs, kidneys are not producing urine, and his blood sugars were at 400 which the doc thinks he is now diabetic. His lung function is down to like 16%. He is also on 50% oxygen. He is not doing so well. I am afraid we might lose him this time. It's been 9 months since he was last admitted and should have been admitted SEVEAL months ago but he refused. I just think he is tired of being sick. I don't want to lose him, he's my baby brother, but Lord, I just wish he could breath. Just need people to pray that he will recover from the pneumonia. I know that he is going to leave us soon, but we want a little more time with him. Barnes has the best CF docs around and I have faith in them, but I'm really scared he is not going to make it through this one.
> 
> Amanda


Amanda; you can count on me praying for your brother. I am putting it on my prayer list right now.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Prayers for you and your brother. :hugs:


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank yo Andros and desertbloom. I knew I could get the prayers going on here! I appreciate all of you!

Amanda


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Thank yo Andros and desertbloom. I knew I could get the prayers going on here! I appreciate all of you!
> 
> Amanda


You bettcha'! Count on it dear lady!! God bless!


----------



## anxiousme (Feb 22, 2011)

Many prayers being sent your way for your family. I wish you all the best! I'm sorry you and your family are going through this. God bless. Debbi


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Some more prayers heading your way! :hugs:


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He is still in and not doing well. For the last 3 days he hasn't known who we were or even he was....docs are still trying to figure it out...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. He is still in and not doing well. For the last 3 days he hasn't known who we were or even he was....docs are still trying to figure it out...


Ramping up the prayers on my end. God bless "all" of you!


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

I think the prayers worked. Took a while but his brain is back to "normal." He still has trouble finding his words sometimes, but is MUCH better. In fact, he was release from the hospital this past Friday. He needs 24 hr care, so we moved him in with my mom. She is on FMLA leave right now to take care of him. We have a nurse going to come throughout the day probably in about 2 weeks so mom can go back to work. I have been laid off as of yesterday, which is okay, so I will be going up there to spend some time with the 2 of them. Unfortunately, it's just a matter of time with my brother. His CF has completely taken over. He is down to 88 pounds and is on almost 100% oxygen most of the time. He is too weak for a transplant. He said he is okay with it. He is ready to go, but the rest of us are not ready for it. We know it's been coming, but I don't think anyone is ever ready.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> I think the prayers worked. Took a while but his brain is back to "normal." He still has trouble finding his words sometimes, but is MUCH better. In fact, he was release from the hospital this past Friday. He needs 24 hr care, so we moved him in with my mom. She is on FMLA leave right now to take care of him. We have a nurse going to come throughout the day probably in about 2 weeks so mom can go back to work. I have been laid off as of yesterday, which is okay, so I will be going up there to spend some time with the 2 of them. Unfortunately, it's just a matter of time with my brother. His CF has completely taken over. He is down to 88 pounds and is on almost 100% oxygen most of the time. He is too weak for a transplant. He said he is okay with it. He is ready to go, but the rest of us are not ready for it. We know it's been coming, but I don't think anyone is ever ready.


No one is ever ready to lose someone they love. I am glad that your brother is out of the hospital and home w/mom. Much better environment.

Goodness; all kinds of stuff happening in your life but perhaps this is a temporary answer to prayer as well so you can be w/your brother and help where needed.

Prayers will continue.

Oh, geez!!! Sending love and hugs to "all" of you.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Prayers for you here too, and a virtual hug.


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It seems like when it rains it pours. I'm okay with losing my job. I just recently became a Zumba instructor(this past Saturday)!!!!! I start teaching classes Tuesday next week. I look at it has a blessing in disguise. I love Zumba and I believe that is where I am supposed to be!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. It seems like when it rains it pours. I'm okay with losing my job. I just recently became a Zumba instructor(this past Saturday)!!!!! I start teaching classes Tuesday next week. I look at it has a blessing in disguise. I love Zumba and I believe that is where I am supposed to be!!!


Yes; I and others have been tracking your Zumba career!! You know we wish you all the best with that!


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW, life has been insane!!! Helping take care of my brother who is 3 hours away from me at my moms. That is one heck of a drive, that's 3 hrs one way. Anywhoooooo, Zumba classes are going good. Brother is still hanging in there (thank you Lord). He's slowly declining, but we still have him! Thanks to all of you for the prayers!!!

Amanda


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> WOW, life has been insane!!! Helping take care of my brother who is 3 hours away from me at my moms. That is one heck of a drive, that's 3 hrs one way. Anywhoooooo, Zumba classes are going good. Brother is still hanging in there (thank you Lord). He's slowly declining, but we still have him! Thanks to all of you for the prayers!!!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda............................this is very good news. As long as your brother is surrounded by love, his time here is well spent. What a wonderful but very tired sister you are!

Thank you for the update and "everyone" is still on my prayer list.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Amanda, I saw in another thread that your brother is hanging in there. I'm new to this forum, and will pray for you and your family. I am all too familiar with CF and Barnes. Peace, and hang in there.


----------

